#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  SRM University Gaziabad 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee, Campus Facilities

## Ajay_singh

*About* : SRM Universitys NCR Campus is a leading, world-class institution, offering diplomas, undergraduate, postgraduate or doctoral programs in engineering, management and Science and Humanities. SRM University is one of the top ranking universities in India with over 20,000 students and 1,500 faculty. SRM University is a part of 40 years old SRM group of Educational Institutions that are known for providing quality education in frontier areas.

Foreign faculty, flexible and dynamic curriculum, exciting research and global connections are the features that set SRM apart. Students have a wide choice of cutting edge programs including nanotechnology, bioinformatics, genetic engineering, remote sensing and GIS, embedded systems or computer forensics to choose from. Most of these courses are offered in close collaboration with foreign universities.

The University is approved by the UGC by the Union HRD Ministry in 2002-2003 vide notification number F9-9/98-u-3dated 2nd August 2002. SRM is accredited by the NAAC (National Assessment and Accreditation Council) with a score equivalent to 5- star rating. SRM University is ranked India No 1 multiple stream Engineering and Medical in Education Times (The Times of India)-GFK Model Survey 2009. SRM University ranked with the top 5 institutions in Tamil Nadu by Outlook Magazine. SRM Educational establishments have associations with international universities and colleges in USA, UK, Korea, New Zealand, Switzerland etc.

*Branches* :

Electrical & Electronics Engineering
Information Technology
Civil
Computer Science
Electronics &  Communication Engineering
Mechanical Engineering

*Fee Structure* :

B.Tech (Information Technology/Civil Engineering/Electrical & Electronics Engineering)
Rs. 1,50,000/- (Per Year)

B.Tech (Computer Science & Engineering/Electronics & Communication Engineering/Mechanical Engineering)   


Rs. 1,50,000/- (Per Year) for counseling students & Rs. 2,00,000/- (Per Year) for others.



*Placement* :                             

TCS LTDWIPRO TECHNOLOGYHCL TECHNOLOGIESMAHINDRA SATYAMTECH MAHINDRAPATNICAPGEMINIL&T INFOTECHMINDTREEIYOGICYBAGETHOMSON DIGITALNEWGENVIDEOCONINNODATA ISOGENVALUE FIRSTGSPANNPUSHPANJALI CONSTRUCTIONSASHIANA HOUSINGASHLAR SECURITIES PVT LTD
Campus Facilities

*Auditorium*

We have a well furnished and spacious auditorium with sitting capacity of 1000 and fully A/C, with all state of the art facilities. 

*Library*

A central library houses more than 10,000 books, journals, magazines ,interesting computerized online systems, audio-visual material and CD-ROMs. More recently, libraries are understood as extending beyond the physical walls of a building, by including material accessible by electronic means, and by providing the assistance of librarians in navigating and analyzing tremendous amounts of knowledge with a variety of digital tools.

*Conference Hall*

The institute has a spacious conference hall equipped with the state-of-the-art facilities wherein the presentation capabilities of the students are developed and enhanced through conferences, seminars, group discussions etc.
The Seminar Room is also built with state of the art modern facilities and infrastructure, with enough space to accommodate all students and faculties. 

*Cafeteria*

The Java Green cafeteria menu offers nutritious and healthy food and wholesome meals including green vegetables as advised by the Dietician.

*Medicare*

The campus has a medical room, with a visiting doctor and a trained nurse. Regular eye/dental and general health records of all students are maintained. We have agreement with good hospitals to provide prompt attention in the event of medical emergencies.  

*Transport*

SRM Transport Bus for Students ConveyanceThe SRMIMT provides a safe air conditioned/ non- air-conditioned transport for students, with a communication system and supervised pick up and dispersal in Dilshad Garden in Delhi, Noida, Kaushambhi and Meerut.

Though, the Campus is located at a well connected place. There is easy availability of Public conveyance for students who comes for Delhi/ Gurgaon/ Noida/ Faridabad. The campus is just few kilometers away from Meerut. The students prefer to travel in SRM IMT's buses for they are cost effective and comfortable.

Queries are Welcome!!!






  Similar Threads: Lovely Professional University 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, branches facilities TIT Bhopal 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities IET Alwar 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities JNU Jaipur 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities TCM Engineering Sonipat 2012 Admissions, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities

----------


## avincric

Hello
My rank in SRMEE 2012 is 15260.I know its a VERY poor rank. But do I have ANY hopes?
If yes, then what courses can I get?And what campus? Of course,I k can't get chennai,but is it possible for modi nagar or other campuses?
PLEASE DO REPLY! I'm VERY worried !  :(:

----------


## Alisha Khanna

> Hello
> My rank in SRMEE 2012 is 15260.I know its a VERY poor rank. But do I have ANY hopes?
> If yes, then what courses can I get?And what campus? Of course,I k can't get chennai,but is it possible for modi nagar or other campuses?
> PLEASE DO REPLY! I'm VERY worried !


[MENTION=102124]avincric[/MENTION] if you need "Direct admission in management quota seats in SRM Modinagar" in B.TECH. (2012-2016) .

*Contact me now, limited seats left...

+91-9716005045 (Alisha Khanna)
*

----------

